# Looking Dot.Net Job in SG



## mohansktrt

Hi Everybody, I've 4.5 years of experience in Software Development. I am working in reputed MNC company in Chennai. I am interest to migrate Singapore.

For Extra curriculum I've completed MCTS certification and PG Diploma in Cyber Security Ethical Hacking certifiaction from IMT B-School. 

I've contacts with some agencies. Agencies are told if i am available for FACE to FACE interview in SG they arrange the interviews. so I am planning to travel Singapore on April month for job search. 

Can some one please advice, April is the correct month for travel? or please recommend which month is better for job search.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## simonsays

My advice: there is no time called as good time for interviews.

If the market is good, generally January / Feb is a good time, as most people tender their resignation after receiving their bonusses / chinese new year benefits.

This year such practice seems a bit quite, though there are advertisements for vacancies as ever.

Most companies now prefer the candidate is here in presence for interviews, due to a flood of dubious candidates who failed to deliver.

Try to work with reputed and international agencies, as they will ensure you dont waste your time. Small time operators will hook you and hold and possess you till you exhaust yourself, and generally, small time operators will demand agency fees. Larger companies dont charge agency fee.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## nomad4ever

Great advice, *ecureilx*. Coming in person always beats application from far away. These days there are plenty of duds, applying for 10-20 different jobs at the same time, so employers generally like candidates who are in town, even better with PR already.


----------



## 83.giggles

i agree with ecureilx. there is no good month to find a job as it is relatively the same every month. 

i think that you should just come down in april for the interview better then not coming at all. before your interview with that particular company try looking for other job vacancy in other companies and set your interview in april as well. by doing so, you are able to fully utilize your time here with many interviews already lined up. increase your chances of getting hired.


----------



## 83.giggles

ohh. i forgot to mention. try checking out websites such as mocca, jobsdb, 88db, sgclassifieds, singapore.gumtree.sg.

they may have some job vacancy or recruitment agents you can go to.


----------

